# living in München



## lostasusual (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'd like to have your opinion about a new life in Munich: a friend of mine lives there and he claims it's really easy to get a job and, even though you speak little german, it is still possible to find a low-skilled job while learning German in sito. 
As my friend is a researcher, he was offered a job there, but my case is different because I've only been working in a call centre-customer service environment in four languages and I wonder if my profile is sought in Munich considering that I just have a basic German. Do you think I should give it a try?


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*münchen*



lostasusual said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'd like to have your opinion about a new life in Munich: a friend of mine lives there and he claims it's really easy to get a job and, even though you speak little german, it is still possible to find a low-skilled job while learning German in sito.
> As my friend is a researcher, he was offered a job there, but my case is different because I've only been working in a call centre-customer service environment in four languages and I wonder if my profile is sought in Munich considering that I just have a basic German. Do you think I should give it a try?


Munich ( Bavaria ) had always very good job prospects for IT related jobs and also for general jobs , since there are lots of expats there , getting along with english will be ok for some time . but i will suggest you to learn german , will help you and also better integrate here.

call center jobs are everywhere i think also in hamburg in northern part

you can first try to apply for jobs from where you are now and once you have some job here , better to come here. 

München, Call Center Jobs und top Call Center Karriere Möglichkeiten in München - JobisJob DE

best of luck 
kmt


----------



## MarinaS (Dec 6, 2012)

the only problem is that Munich is a very very expensive city!


----------

